
Adding 'Blockchain' to your company name may cause stocks to surge - slimshady94
https://twitter.com/thestalwart/status/915570029739089921
======
JamalMolla
It’s a weird concept but maybe true. I love doing Bitcoin trading, as it’s the
BEST way and that happened thanks spretting.co.uk, who guided me so
brilliantly with spread betting and all those. Plus, I came across Plus500
broker under whom, it was so easy to do Crypto trading. It’s since then that
everything has worked perfectly for me.

------
mrguyorama
Is a 9$ stock really a "penny stock"? If it is, I was under the impression
that violent ups and downs with no real reason behind them was par for the
course for penny stocks

